
Ask HN: Do you have a small business accountant that you highly recommend? - arikr
If so, who are they?
======
codegeek
Where are you located ? Accounting and tax laws vary from country to country
and even within States in countries such as United States. From a US
perspective, I can refer some good ones in the state of NJ/NY area but outside
those, I am afraid I don't have much to say.

Also when you say "accountant", are you generalizing the need for accounting
AND taxation ? For example, some accountants specialize in taxes while some
don't. Of course, most good ones have an idea but if you start getting
specific and complex, you may sometimes need a tax attorney instead of regular
accountant.

------
Gustomaximus
I'd follow this question by how do you select an accountant in general? Both
this and a dentist I find really hard to decide when moving cities/countries
if they are good or not without a direct personal recommendation or hiring to
find out.

------
arossback
I use timbertax.co

